# what metal to choose for strut tower patches and floor patches? mk3



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

for the floor and the strut tower please. Hence made in mexico...


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

0.030"


----------



## CrankDaBewstmun (Jul 24, 2008)

Gotta get something you can work with unless you have sheet metal tools. 

I just used 22 gauge sheet metal from Home Depot. I was able to mold it and hammer it into place.

I only did the floors on my MK3, but on the strut towers you are def talking 16 gauge stuff. 

Stay away from galvanized, it makes some nasty fumes if you are welding. You can go back later and use a zinc primer to "galvanize" it if you want. Whatever you do paint it up well and undercoat the bottom.


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

thank you for the info.


----------

